# Dually vs. SRW for towing 5th wheel



## GordonPC (Mar 8, 2012)

My wife and I are hoping to begin full-timing in a Fifth Wheel later this year.  We intend to take our time traveling and will probably stay at each site for a couple of weeks or more.  We have been looking at 5th wheels with GVWRs in the range of 16-17,000 lbs. and am trying to decide whether to buy a dually or SRW tow vehicle.  I'm looking at a GMC Sierra 3500HD with a Duramax 6.6L diesel engine and an Allison 1000 transmission.  The GMC specs say I can haul a fifth wheel with 17,300 lbs. GVWR with the SRW vs. 22,800 lbs. with the DRW.  I am somewhat reluctant to having to drive a dually to the grocery store and around town but want to make sure the SRW doesn't create any safety issues.  We plan to do most of traveling in the western US so we will be facing mountainous terrain.  I know there will be pros and cons for either choice but I'd like to get ideas for what we should consider in making our decision.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Gordon and welcome to RVUSA.  :applause:  You are right, you will get a bunch of different opinions.  The truck you are looking at gets great reviews on this forum, I like Fords.  I believe that the DRW will give you a better ride but may be a little more slippery on slick roads.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 9, 2012)

Putting this back on top.  I know Ken will have some good advice and don't want this post to be bypassed.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 9, 2012)

Ken will tell him to go SRW.  I, using the Jimmy philosophy that says, "If some are good, more are better" would tell him to go with a dually.


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 9, 2012)

Have a SRW and would stay with it. Your correct about getting around in parking lots etc...pita. Only get a DRW if you need one.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had LOTS of Duallys since I started my business in 1985.  I finally figured out I do not need a Dually.  I do like driving them and like the looks of them, but you will get better mileage with SRW, better traction with SRW and only have to buy 4 tires instead of 6 from time to time.  

One question to Gordon....WHY do you look at GVWR of the trailer and then look at pounds on the truck?  GVWR is the MAX. the trailers axles and tires can carry.  What does the trailer you are looking at WEIGH?  I would bet it be in the 12,000lb area.  The SWR truck is rated at 17,300....seems to me that is enough truck.


----------



## GordonPC (Mar 11, 2012)

Good question, Kenneth!  You are correct that we are looking at fifth wheel trailers in the 12-13,000 lb. range.  I was looking at the GVWR to allow for cargo and water in the fifth wheel but, since I wouldn't be traveling with much water in the tanks, I doubt I would get anywhere near the 17,300 lb. rating.

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2012)

Gordon, you will _*NEVER*_ put the difference in weight from empty weight to GVWR.  Trailer is just not that big....your talking 4,000 pounds........


----------

